# What is this world coming to (sad)



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

http://redrightrepublic.com/christian-meat-packer-business-peril/

What can we do??


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

Pray for it to get corrected by the new administration.

John


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry fellas... I don't believe it. The business might have problems - operational or structural - but the USDA is not gonna go after anybody for religious literature!

No way....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Sorry fellas... I don't believe it. The business might have problems - operational or structural - but the USDA is not gonna go after anybody for religious literature!
> 
> No way....


It doesn't have to be the "USDA"....all it has to be is one USDA employee who takes the wording of the law in their own hands....my guess would be one certain USDA employee had a beef with that literature and was trying to push their weight around..


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

If that's the case how can there be "kosher" foods? Something sounds fishy

I agree with PaMike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Sorry fellas... I don't believe it. The business might have problems - operational or structural - but the USDA is not gonna go after anybody for religious literature!
> No way....


That feller in Michigan seems to think so.....who else did it? No one else coulda been "offended"


----------

